# Buying/Installing a LED Fan



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the following HP m8100y desktop:

HP Pavilion Media Center m8100y Product Specifications and Configurable Options HP Pavilion Media Center TV m8100y CTO Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

...along with the following:

-Windows Vista 32-bit Home Premium
-GeForce GTS 450, GDDR5, 882MHz Core, 192 Processor Cores, 3800MHz EMC
-Corsair 650-TX PSU
-Corsair XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
Core 2 Duo E6850, 3.0 GhZ 

Would something like the below referenced LED fan benefit me? It's free after rebate, but I'm not sure if it's 1) compatible, and 2) a necessary (or smart) upgrade...

Newegg.com - XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F1706 170mm LED Blue Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included

"XIGMATEK Cooling System XLF XLF-F1706 170mm LED Blue Case Fan PSU Molex Adapter/extender included"

There are about 28 other case fans for free on Newegg, including the Antec, Xigmatek, and Cooler Master brands.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I doubt you can fit a 170mm fan in there. 

Usually rule of thumb is front to back air flow. Open the side and check to see if you can mount 1 in front the the hard drive bay. Should be between 80 to 120mm (if 1 can be put in)

If not my only other suggestion is purchasing your own case.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

From the looks of it your case has only one 92mm fan port on the back. You can always buy a fan that has a higher cfm then the stock one. But seeing as this is a prebuilt desktop your going to notice it being a lot louder.


----------

